# Jail: restrict tape access to a single jail



## dvl@ (Jul 28, 2013)

Can access to a tape library / drive be granted to a jail? Can it be restricted to just that jail?

[thinking about things I may want to try later today]


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2013)

That should be possible. You can give each jail it's own devfs.rules(5). That should enable you to do what you want.


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's how I did this: http://dan.langille.org/2013/08/08/using-bacula-in-a-jail/


----------

